# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Drill holes in metal, Melbourne

## discovolante

Hi guys, im need to drill 2 holes through a metal rail which holds the shower door. It looks like a hardened metal rod bar. Wondering where can i get this done in Melbourne? I can go north west or south east suburbs.

----------


## Marc

Drilling can be done easily by yourself. What is it? A rail or a rod? Picture? what size hole?

----------


## discovolante

Thanks Marc. I looked up Youtube etc and they say i need a drill press which i dont have. I tired with a hand held drill but seems impossible. I didnt have steel drilling bits though. I tried with masonry and tile/glass bits. As seem in the photos below, what i need is to shorten the rail so it sits flush at the end L joint. To do that, i need to drill 2 fresh holes and cover the 2 existing holes. (actually i'll need to cover only one hole because the hole at the end will be cut off when i shorted the rail). Photos;

----------


## phild01

Punch your start point with a centre point punch and buy a normal metal twist dill bit, why would you try with tile or masonry bits!!

----------


## r3nov8or

That run off in the photos looks like drilling too fast, as well as using the wrong drill bit.  
Get the right drill bit, and take it slow. Let it bite and concentrate on perpendicular

----------


## JB1

I would have thought that people would have regular drill bits over tile/ceramic bits, particularly if you're starting out. 
lk

----------


## discovolante

Thanks guys. I dont have metal/steel drilling bits, but I do have regular ones. Didn't think regular ones would work so didn't try. Anyway I will go to Bunnings and get a suitable bit and give it another go. Hopefully I can do this without a drill press

----------


## havabeer

that isn't going to be hardened steel. Its chrome plated aluminium so will be soft as.  
as others have said, goto bunnings and spend $5 on the right sized drill bit, or lash all out and spend $30 a cheap set.

----------


## droog

> that isn't going to be hardened steel. Its chrome plated aluminium so will be soft as.  
> as others have said, goto bunnings and spend $5 on the right sized drill bit, or lash all out and spend $30 a cheap set.

  
Looks more like stainless.
Regular drill, slow speed, plenty of pressure and a bit of lubricant.

----------


## phild01

> a bit of lubricant.

  The one used for metal drilling :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

It looks like a RHS, probably made from Stainless being it's a shower rail, Just pickup a cobalt bit from Bunnings, these eat through Stainless like butter.
Regular steel bits such as Sutton Viper will also go through, but cobalt ones will do it easier.  https://www.bunnings.com.au/search/p...stOrder&page=1

----------


## Marc

Stainless is relatively soft, but work hardens when drilling from friction and heat. 
So you have to go slow, use plenty of coolant and a sharp bit. Push hard and don't stop pushing. Keep the swaf coming and don't stop. As soon as you let the bit slip with no pressure, the surface of the SS gets hard and the bit dull. The heat goes up, and your bit breaks. 
Drilling stainless with a masonry bit, must be some modern form of torture. We used to send the apprentice to buy rubber welding rods, but flat bits for stainless sound much better.  
Of course with that nome de plume, you are expected some eccentric holes  :Smilie:

----------


## droog

> The one used for metal drilling

  Cutting fluid is preferred but anything is better than nothing

----------


## discovolante

Thanks heaps guys! It worked! Never thought it'll be so easy. I guess there's a first time for everything. Tungsten carbide drill bit, lubricant oil, and a steady hand with lots of pressure. Job done! Yey!  :Redface: D

----------


## Marc

Now you are ready to fly  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Tungsten carbide drill bit, lubricant oil, and a steady hand with lots of pressure. Job done! Yey! D

   That wasn't a masonry drill bit was it!

----------

